
Women report feeling pain more intensely than men, says study - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/01/120123115517.htm
======
acangiano
Tough in up. Man up. Grow some balls. These common expressions may have
something to do with it. Aside from being physically stronger, men have been
programmed since childhood to keep quiet about their discomfort and pain. It
is far more acceptable for a woman to cry and complain about her pain
(physical or emotional) than it is for a man. Both genders should be able to
express their feelings freely without fear of being considered less of a man
or woman. So I don't find it surprising that a man may underestimate or
downplay their level of pain on a scale between 0 and 10.

